# My DIY roaster setup



## Wild Goat (8 mo ago)

Built my own machine with the thelp of some schematics I found online of somone eles (obvs made my own modifications and etc).

Roast capacity is 750g


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Some sharp edges there; plasters at the ready 

Any chance of some more piccies ? ..especially of the motor, control box and your gas heater arrangement.

Looks fab btw 

EDIT :- Just noticed the RC is a pan...good use of stuff hanging around, brilliant.


----------



## Wild Goat (8 mo ago)

Yeah mate! There you go. 
Motor was bought on amazon (20k reduction ratio) to allow a top speed of 67rpm, next to it in the blue is the fan speed controller (the fan itself is under the bench, connected to the other end of the chaffe collection bucket, and then outdoors). 
Gas is a wok outdoor hob, connected to a small lpg bottle. 

Still not perfect, the pvc pipe leading to collector gets hot and mangled (I am trying to find a suitable rubber hose to use which is less temperamental with heat) 
In


----------



## StevenG91 (Dec 7, 2019)

Wild Goat said:


> Built my own machine with the thelp of some schematics I found online of somone eles (obvs made my own modifications and etc).
> 
> Roast capacity is 750g
> View attachment 68571
> ...


This looks awesome. Id love to see so e roasts from it and learn more


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

@Wild Goat thanks for those pictures...brilliant...it wouldn't win any beauty awards but as long as the end result is good roasted coffee beans then i'd chalk that up as a win win win  ...i love seeing peoples homebrew projects...keep up the good work...and keep us updated.


----------



## Campbells_Coffees (8 mo ago)

This is awesome, great use of the pans! Have you had successful roasting results?


----------



## Wild Goat (8 mo ago)

Yeah. I've been toasting a Peruvian bean to medium roast which has been coming out beautifully. I used to roast with a heat gun, and the swap to gas was interesting and much more challenging... But 8 am using artisan, and can monitor closely now. Still loads to learn


----------



## Campbells_Coffees (8 mo ago)

Peruvian, beautiful 👌

Amazing stuff.


----------



## CannonCoffeeRoasters (7 mo ago)

Very cool DIY setup Wild Goat! Got any pictures of some recent roasts and corresponding artisan graphs? I guess the next iteration would involve better heat distribution from the bottom into the drum.


----------

